# Constructive Feedback about the New Skin



## Alix (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey all, I know there are a lot of you looking at the Old format because the new one bothers you a bit. In order to streamline and make everyone happy it would really help if you could be specific about the things that bother you. That way, if there is a fix we can help you with it, and Andy can address some of the more common "bothersome" items. 

Some of the things I've heard so far are:

Right side is too busy - Fix it by reading this thread.

Colours yes, colours no. (Green EWWW! LOL Andy! Told you I'd get it in there again)

Too many ads - Switch to Firefox and use Adblocker Plus and they will all disappear. 

Page loads slowly - If you are using IE this is a problem, again, switching to Firefox will help, as will turning off the right side bar. 

So, can you add your personal comment in a constructive way so that we can make the new skin good for everyone? The new skin has lots of very user friendly features that you can't access on the old skin so if we can address some of the bugs it might make it better for all. Thanks everyone!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Alix,
     I'll be the first to jump in here. The new skin is just to bright, while the old skin being laid out with the blue is a lot easier on my eyes. The flashing ads are very distracting.
I find it hard to tell if someone else is on DC by the light or dot under their username. The orange is too dim. The green is more prominent. 
On a positive note I do love the new logo in the top left hand corner of the cutting board and tomatoes. I truly look forward to my time here on DC. There is a great group of members here and everyone is very helpful.
I did go to edit. and get rid of the ads flashing that really is a blessing.


----------



## Claire (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't believe how many people responded to my complaints, and here I am.  For me the entire format was just too darned distracting.  Too much movement ... No, I didn't like all the ads, but I know that someone has to pay for the site.  But when I'd be trying to read my eyes kept going off to the side or top because there was just too much movement.  I'm a serious reader, read and read and read, and this was stopping me from reading.  I felt like I couldn't get through a sentence without my eyes being jerked away from what I was trying to read.  I'm also with those who found the format just too busy.  Just too much on the page.  I wonder too about the age of your "audience".  Maybe those of us over 50 simply are not of the real computer generation ... it is just over-stimulation to some of us.  The new format actually made me nervous.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I use Google Chrome and it loads just fine for me. I like the colors Alix,lol, sorry


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! This is exactly what we need to hear. 

(Dang it TG! Couldn't you just complain a LITTLE bit about that green? Just for me??)


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 2, 2009)

The tip for turnning off the right side is great. But I don't plan on swaping over to firefox been using IE to long now.


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2009)

powerplantop said:


> The tip for turnning off the right side is great. But I don't plan on swaping over to firefox been using IE to long now.



I said the same thing for years so I understand where you are coming from. I will tell you though, I tried it ONCE and never looked back. LOL. Computer ran faster and better than it ever did.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe could use a "less" puke tint.


----------



## bullseye (Mar 2, 2009)

I wasn't sure I liked DC 2.0 at first, but I have warmed up to it.  The pea-soup green (being polite!) could be some better color, but, in all, it's a refreshing change from the other sites on the web.  At least I don't have to check to see if it's a Linux forum or DC!  BTW, I don't see the distracting ads that others refer to.  Sure, there are some on the left and top, but they just sit there, nothing animated or "active."  I am using Firefox on Linux, so that may help with blocking unwanted distractions.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like the new look ... it's fresh and more modern looking.  Just a few reall minor things ... I do miss having the list of people on when I am logged as well as the birthdays right on the front page.  Not that it makes a difference if I read it or not, but I also miss not having the OP's name on / in the title of topics.  Really, minor stuff ... I really do like the new look.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the new look, and I especially love the pull-down menus, but I hate the green.  What I would prefer to see are the two shades of blue in the new one, plus a darker, complimentary shade of blue, rather than that nasty green.  

As far as changing to Firefox, I recently had to do that anyway because my IE was constantly crashing.  I tried Opera first, and loved it, but since I can't use my Roboform with it, I switched to Firefox.  I've used IE for years and loved it, but now I love Firefox.  It really doesn't seem that different from the latest IE.  The main difference I see is how you open new tabs.  

Barbara


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 3, 2009)

I am a luddite, and am using v1. I have Firefox, so I don't get popups, and I have adblocker plus, which I turn off for this site. I assume you get paid for advertising hits on your page, and would rather see you get the penny a click, or whatever it is, if that is the case. The new colors are a bit difficult for me, and the right panel was a tad too busy. I guess I am just slow to accept change.


----------



## fireweaver (Mar 3, 2009)

love the new layout, and yeah i'm gonna say it, i love the color scheme too.  (ducks)  i do think the right sidebar is too *thick* in that it cramps down on the size of the box being shown for posts in the thread.  i like the latest posts info that the right bar contains, though, so maybe make that a pulldown?

thanks for all your hard work, guys!


----------



## luvs (Mar 8, 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii LIKE it!!!


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 8, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Hi Alix,
> I'll be the first to jump in here. The new skin is just to bright, while the old skin being laid out with the blue is a lot easier on my eyes. The flashing ads are very distracting.
> I find it hard to tell if someone else is on DC by the light or dot under their username. The orange is too dim. The green is more prominent.
> On a positive note I do love the new logo in the top left hand corner of the cutting board and tomatoes. I truly look forward to my time here on DC. There is a great group of members here and everyone is very helpful.
> I did go to edit. and get rid of the ads flashing that really is a blessing.


 
I do not know if this has been addressed, but if you are using Internet Explorer, go to Tools/Internet Options/Advanced. then go down to Multimedia and uncheck Play animations and you won't see those blinking, flashing lights and any other stuffs that move in your browser.

Hope this helps.
Tucker's Mom aka Cooper's Mom


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 8, 2009)

I cannot stand, in all honestly, the "cartoon" look of the quoted text.  That bugs me ALMOST more than the checks and the green.  The big quotes look like something stolen from Wikipedia and I can't stand that site.  It's just all too much for me.  Thank goodness for the old option.


----------



## licia (Mar 8, 2009)

The brightness is mostly what I didn't like. I"d probably have to wear sunglasses if I kept it, but I switched back and am satisfied.


----------



## jessicacarr (Apr 23, 2009)

*Props to ya on the facelift.  As far as the likablity of the color goes, ya can't please everyone.* *Even though I personally like the color scheme, I find the white text on the yellowey-green difficult to read. If you want to keep the yellowey-green color, can/will you at least make the text in it a different color with enough contrast to make it more legible (but not too bright of a color to where it won't scream at the eyeball...lol)*?  Nice job with the white text on the orange, that works well.

Thanks for listening,
Jessica Carr


----------

